# A newbie from st albans saying hi.



## jimi (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi people just thought I would say hi to all my fellow coffee lovers.

I used to have a Jura F8 impressa which I grew out of and now I will be going to BB to get a pro coffee machine.

jim


----------

